# Hunting > The Magazine >  A Quick Evening Hunt (and a quick write up...)

## Dorkus

Monday I get a text from   @Shootm "you keen for a quick walk tomorrow night?". I'm dead keen so reply in the affirmative and the plan is set.

I rock up to Ross' place after work and we load up the Grand Vitara with our day packs, bang sticks and a dog.  Before too long we pull up at the carpark for a heavily hunted patch of the Ruahines to find the carpark empty, a good start. We don our packs, shoulder our rifles and make our way up the track.

By 1830 and with plenty of light remaining we settled in behind the binos, carefully scanning a larger area of grassy slips and clearings amongst broken country. It is my first visit to this spot but Ross assures me that every clearing is in range and if you can see it, you can shoot it so it is out with the rangefinder to confirm. Clearings stretch out from our pozzie with potential shots from 160 to 550  yards so all was left to do was to find one and make it dead.

After an hour or so I spot a goat in an area I beyond where we were expecting to see deer. He was feeding towards us at a range of about 680yds and showed a decent set of horns. Having never shot a goat before and still not having seen any deer I briefly thought about testing my drop chart and blasting him but after a quick chat we decided to let him be.

By now it was 2000 and the light was fading, to make things even less likely the clag started rolling in. As I was starting to resign myself to the fact that it was yet another trip without success (my last deer was 20 Dec 2015) Ross pipes up "there's a deer". As he describes which slip I see movement and the binos reveal three deer, a hind and two yearlings. 

As I set up the rifle, Ross ranges the deer at 425yds and starts to set up the camera to video the shot. I consult the drop chart and dial up 4.5 moa on the Vortex. I settle in behind the rifle and calm myself, crosshairs steady on the shoulder. By this stage the cloud is thickening up and my shot starts to disappear but ross still isn't ready with the camera. I lose the outline of the deer in the cloud and thumb the safety on. Fuck.

Ross can still see a faint outline of the deer through his swarovskis but the camera and my scope can't get it. Precious seconds tick by with the light continuing to fade. This gave me time to get really comfortable and slow my breathing right down. I make the decision that if I can get a gap in the cloud for a shot I'm going to take it, to hell with the video.

After what felt like ages but realistically was only a couple of minutes the clag cleared enough to see. I line up on the one deer I can see standing broadside. "Right I've got a shot, you ready with the camera?" I whisper to Ross. "which one are you on?".  "Fuck I don't know, I can only see one." 

"Does she have her head up?" Ross asks, trying to figure out which one to video. "Yup, I'm going to do it." I reply.

The 7mm rem mag shatters the stillness with a suppressed crack and Ross' deer on video turns and trots off down hill unharmed. Luckily the frame catches a set of hooves tumble on the extreme edge of the video with the rest of the deer out of shot. I was confident with the shot and Ross thought he saw a deer drop on the spot so having video confirmation was nice.

We looked at the terrain between us and the deer, a steep down hill into the creek and steeply up to the deer on the other side. The country was covered in pepper wood and scrubby crap interspersed with small clearings and toitoi. By now it is 2015 and we know we are in for a bit of a mission.

We head off down a spur, picking our way through the crap, half crawling half bashing our way down to the creek. We reached the creek just on dark and it is out with the headlamps. 
The going on the other side of the creek is no better, in fact it was steeper and the crap was even thicker.

We made our way slowly and painfully up the opposite face until, under a blanket of thick cloud and pitch darkness, we found our clearing where we were confident we would find a dead deer. A quick review of video footage and photos taken from where we fired the shot compared with satellite and topo maps we had a good idea of where we needed to be.

We sidled out of the small creek that marked the edge of our clearing, the steep bank causing me to cling on to the long grass and patches of scrub as we went. Once we reached the approximate spot where we thought the deer had been we stopped to reassess. I looked down at my hands and in the torch light saw I was covered in blood. I didn't think I was cut so figured I must have grabbed something the deer had rolled over. I backtracked a few metres to where I found the site the deer had been standing. A big blood splatter and a flattened toitoi confirmed a bang, flop, roll scenario. Given the steepness we knew she would be dead in the creek at the bottom of the slip.

Ross made his way down the face looking into the creek as he went whilst I tracked the blood down in a straight line. At some point she had managed to regain her feet after tumbling at least 30m and I followed a heavy blood trail across the face for another 10m where she had turned downhill and recommenced her tumble. We found her upside down in the dry creek bed having lost about 60 meters in altitude (other than the brief bit of sidling this was all straight down).

By now it was 2230 and after a couple of photos we set to work removing the back legs and back steaks. We reached the main creek by 2300 and started making our way upstream to where we had come down. On reaching our spur we started the slow and painful task of picking our way back up to the main ridge and the track out. It was at this point I started to cramp up, first my left quad, then my right then the calves and hammies started getting in on the action. By walking (bush bashing) for 10 minutes and then resting/stretching for 5, we managed to get half way up the ridge before I could go no further. By now it was after midnight. 

We had a chat and decided to doss down for the night. We both had the SOL emergency Bivvies and warm jackets/hats/gloves etc so were warm enough although it wasn't as toasty as I had predicted. It was bloody uncomfortable and as a result not much sleep was had. 

We started again not long after first light and were back at the truck before 8am this morning without too much drama. Now I've had a shower, a decent feed and a nap. The legs are skinned and boned out and sitting in Ross' venni fridge alongside the backstraps. My legs are fucked and I'm sitting on the couch watching cricket. 

Would I do it all again? You bet - Just probably not tonight.

Cheers   @Shootm for the awesome hunt and getting me on to my first Ruahine red and my first in over a year - Legend!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Dorkus

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmsaum

A great read thanks.

----------


## oraki

Good stuff. Having a forced night out certainly makes you reassess what "should" be in your bag. Time I rechecked mine

----------


## Shootm

Anytime mate, she was a bit of a mish but now your on the board in the Rua's. Your going to have to finish that BBQ now mate...

----------


## 199p

Bro thats was awesome I think you left out the swearing.

Did you pull out the old Mark Richardson? 

Nice work on the shot and good experience being out on the hill. Still has to be better the the barrel on the boat.

----------


## Dorkus

> Anytime mate, she was a bit of a mish but now your on the board in the Rua's. Your going to have to finish that BBQ now mate...


Yep that MIG wire showed up this morning (still no VX6 though) so I'll be into the welding over the next couple of days. Barbie should be good to go within the next week or so.

----------


## Tahr

Nice. Heart warming, even.

----------


## 223nut

Well that venison is going to taste really good and make all the sweat and a cold night seem worth it!

----------


## GWH

Good story mate, thanks for sharing.

I get a bit of cramp from time to time too, it can be a bitch alright. I remember a quick after work hunt up dicks spur in the Kawekas one evening during the week with my good hunting mate Grunter.

We were at 1300m alt, very similar story to yours really, but he shot a sika yearling at 450 yards across a steep gully, not long before dark. We had to drop down a long steep scree slip into a creek and steep back up the other side, found the deer just as it got dark, then decided to not go back the way we came, but instead, kept climbing up that side and up to a track we knew was up there somewhere. Long story short, couldnt find the track in the dark, ended up climbing about 200m alt above it. We were seriously thinking about pulling out the emergency bags and waiting for day break, but had one last ditch effort and ended up finding the tracking and getting back home anout 2.30 in the morning, after getting bad cramp in my quads.

All good fun tho, and makes for good memories.

----------


## sako75

Good on you for following up after a long shot  :Cool:

----------


## HNTMAD

awesome, cheers mate

Hamish

----------


## Rushy

On ya Dorkus.  Cramp in a young fellah aye.  Probably a sodium deficiency from being away from the sea. Best you have some salt with your dinner.

----------


## Dorkus

I'm picking an accute electrolyte deficiency due to sweating balls for several hours and the fact I've been off the carbs for a while. Will have to look at some sugar free electrolyte replacement options.

----------


## Rushy

> I'm picking an accute electrolyte deficiency due to sweating balls for several hours and the fact I've been off the carbs for a while. Will have to look at some sugar free electrolyte replacement options.


Mate drink Waikato!  The elixir of life will get rid of your cramp and keep you going like the Everready bunny.  Just ask @Gibo why his wife smiles so much.  His little pecker goes like a Singer sewing machine needle. Also a tee shirt with "Powered by Waikato" on it will help you on those cold sleep outs in the bush.

----------


## oraki

> Mate drink Waikato!  The elixir of life will get rid of your cramp and keep you going like the Everready bunny.  Just ask @Gibo why his wife smiles so much.  His little pecker goes like a Singer sewing machine needle. Also a tee shirt with "Powered by Waikato" on it will help you on those cold sleep outs in the bush.


Do they have a long drop every 100m along the track?

----------


## Mooseman

Good write up Dorkus, nice bit of shooting and you will no doubt enjoy the venison.

----------


## jakewire

Enjoyed that Dorkus, well done

----------


## Freezer

Well deserved, you'rve worked hard for that one

----------


## Carpe Diem

Theres a natural spray called cramp stop which is the business - saved my arse in more that a few Ironmans especially in warmer climates.

Always in my daypack as are the pain killers if my back F%&^s out!
Best 15 bucks you'll spend!

----------


## HNTMAD

> Theres a natural spray called cramp stop which is the business - saved my arse in more that a few Ironmans especially in warmer climates.
> 
> Always in my daypack as are the pain killers if my back F%&^s out!
> Best 15 bucks you'll spend!


Yes, few sprays under the tongue. Have some on my hunting belt all the time. Bloody gd stuff

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## ANOTHERHUNTER

also you can make your own electrolyte mix . I can get the recipe if you want . Its just Epsom salt and a couple of other simple things from memory.

----------


## veitnamcam

Great read thanks for posting  :Cool: 




> Theres a natural spray called cramp stop which is the business - saved my arse in more that a few Ironmans especially in warmer climates.
> 
> Always in my daypack as are the pain killers if my back F%&^s out!
> Best 15 bucks you'll spend!





> Yes, few sprays under the tongue. Have some on my hunting belt all the time. Bloody gd stuff
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


Hook us up with a link guys.

----------


## HNTMAD

> Great read thanks for posting 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hook us up with a link guys.


Pharmacy or health shop

Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk

----------


## Kooza

> Yes, few sprays under the tongue. Have some on my hunting belt all the time. Bloody gd stuff
> 
> Sent from my E5823 using Tapatalk


as an older hunter told me, under the tongue not on the affected area like his mate said to a doctor when telling them the spray didnt work

man i cracked up

----------


## ROKTOY

Buy Cramp-Stop | Get effective cramp relief today

NZ natural formulas Cramp Stop | HealthPost NZ

----------


## Tahr

I have suffered from terrible cramp all my life.  I get it in my hands, jaw, legs and sides of my ankles (I blame my Mother who had polio when she was pregnant with me - but it probably has nothing to do with it).

Magnesium tablets/supplement works the best of everything I've tried. It works a treat.

As for spending a night in the bush - its character building, aye. Far better off to spend an uncomfortable night than to put yourselves at risk by carrying on. And well done on sticking together.

----------


## Boaraxa

Good rite up you wont forget that1 in a hurry ..at the start of our shearing season were all pretty unfit some of the boys get it real bad especially 1 at his peak powers hes around 130kg he can still shear though but it smashes him couple of times the girls have been in a panic thinking hes having a heart attack but just the cramps he gets it bad bruses on his legs, I get it to sometimes in my inner thighs none of us have found cramp stop to work mostly you get it from not enough water or 2 teaspoons of salt dissolved in 1/4 cup of warm water often works for a quick fix but my mate swears by these potassium pills from the chemist he eats them till hes foaming at the mouth , but once he worked it out he takes them b4 the cramps & it made a big diff in his last year of shearing I didn't see or hear him get it once so could be worth looking into.

----------


## craigc

Great report, great outcome. 

O for Awesome!

----------


## Carpe Diem

> I have suffered from terrible cramp all my life.  I get it in my hands, jaw, legs and sides of my ankles (I blame my Mother who had polio when she was pregnant with me - but it probably has nothing to do with it).
> 
> Magnesium tablets/supplement works the best of everything I've tried. It works a treat.
> 
> As for spending a night in the bush - its character building, aye. Far better off to spend an uncomfortable night than to put yourselves at risk by carrying on. And well done on sticking together.


Hey Thar, You are bang on about the Magnesium. NZ diet is often low in magnesium and its the building block in the chemical reaction that allow our muscles to contract and return to extension- which in turn means we are able to work and undertake activity. Its key to the process and a good baseline of it in our bodies keeps the reaction going past where you normally would need to top up with all the electrolytes and ingredients needed.

I was always told by my coach to take magnesium daily or every other day when training as I was a prodigious sweater and would loose a lot of liquid and be a candidate for bad cramping so much of the supplements I took  this.
The cramp stop - allowed some short term relief from this by tricking the body into relaxing the muscles allowing you to carry on.
But we should all listen that cramp means we are short of fluids and electrolytes and top up again asap!

Hope this makes sense and explains how the two work slightly differently. My FIL is like you Thar in his 80's and gets terrible cramps in the night. But he's very grateful for the relief he can get from spray and I have a jug of electrolytes in the fridge he can go and get and be fine the next day.

CD

----------


## i41do2

Great Write up Dorkus
I've got one of those Sol bivvies but never had to use it, Barely get a chance to use anything.  But always a good reminder to check your pack and whats in it.
That venison will certainly taste good, well done

----------


## rambo rem700

Cheers for the report. A hard earned deer for sure. 


Sent from my SM-G920I using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

> Great Write up Dorkus
> I've got one of those Sol bivvies but never had to use it, Barely get a chance to use anything.  But always a good reminder to check your pack and whats in it.
> That venison will certainly taste good, well done


Definitely a good idea to check what's in your pack... This trip I forgot my knife and brought a full box of 12 gauge #4 shot shells instead. That was really helpful

----------


## Pop Shot

> This trip I forgot my knife and brought a full box of 12 gauge #4 shot shells instead. That was really helpful


Oh fark me bro... you need to think before you post  :Wink:

----------


## Dorkus

> Oh fark me bro... you need to think before you post


All about letting others learn from my mistakes... and fuck I make more than my fair share. 

Consider me a martyr  :36 1 53:

----------


## Shootm

> Definitely a good idea to check what's in your pack... This trip I forgot my knife and brought a full box of 12 gauge #4 shot shells instead. That was really helpful


I didn't really know what to say when i saw you drag them out. Spook and shoot load?

----------


## Dorkus

Would probably struggle to chamber them in the 7mm Rem Mag

----------


## Philipo

What a farken big cock you are Dorky,  two things I've learnt from your story,  don't go for a quick hunt with you -  ever and Vortex scopes are shit 



Lol fym

----------


## BRADS

> What a farken big cock you are Dorky,  two things I've learnt from your story,  don't go for a quick hunt with you -  ever and Vortex scopes are shit 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fym


That last bit shouldn't surprise anyone Philipo😁

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## Dorkus

> What a farken big cock you are Dorky,  two things I've learnt from your story,  don't go for a quick hunt with you -  ever and Vortex scopes are shit 
> 
> 
> 
> Lol fym


You are what you eat... I guess that's what makes me a pussy and you a big cock.

Both of your other points are probably accurate and justified. 

FYM

----------


## Scouser

Great result mate.....that sounded like hard yakka....... :Thumbsup:

----------


## Gibo

Hard case  :Thumbsup:   You could always do a Freddy Got Fingered and clamber inside the dead deer for shelter  :Psmiley:

----------


## Boaraxa

I went out this arvo & took a new ridge into some uncharted country bit of sign around all native spotted movement , bingo nice fat hind didn't see a little one with it so I quietly followed from above waiting for a decent shot saw a gap in the trees so gave a whistle as it passed through put the shot just behind its sholder but I thought it could have been a little far back as it was quartering away , 8pm and overcast so light wasn't that great in there it run off at the shot like it hadn't been hit but I new no chance id missed it from 20 meters , couldn't hear any crashing so followed up straight away as it turned out no need to worry it didn't get far maybe 30 meters this little CZ223 seems to punch above its weight its been my go to for a while now for bush hunting I wont use it in the roar but its just so small & light & I like that you need to pick your shots...anyway buy the time id butchered it was pretty dark & I got a little F up taking a spur instead of a ridge ..yep all I could think about was dorkus & shootm spending the night out lol ...I had no1 to spoon if I got bushed  :Psmiley:

----------


## 8pt Sika

Well done guys.

The last time I spent an unplanned night out with Ross he snored his bloody head off while I shivered my ass off! Upgraded to a survival BAG rather than a blanket after that.

----------


## Blaser

> Well done guys.
> 
> The last time I spent an unplanned night out with Ross he snored his bloody head off while I shivered my ass off! Upgraded to a survival BAG rather than a blanket after that.


I remember that night, fuck Ross snored!!!

----------


## Shootm

> I remember that night, fuck Ross snored!!!


Didn't hear a thing  :ORLY:

----------


## 8pt Sika

> I remember that night, fuck Ross snored!!!


I'll never forget that trip. Was 10 years ago this christmas.
Caught the West Coast bug that trip and still haven't been able to shake it.

----------


## Shootm

> I'll never forget that trip. Was 10 years ago this christmas.
> Caught the West Coast bug that trip and still haven't been able to shake it.


When are we going back?

----------

